# Average weight of large breed puppies at 8 weeks old?



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

We just took Hudson for his check up and first jab which went well and he is all healthy. 

But when the vet weighed him he was only 4.2 kg or 9.5lbs..., I had a quick look online and it says average weight for an 8 week old make Akita should be 15lbs +.... Is he really small for his breed? Should I be worried? 

Finally he looked like he was humping his bed earlier, do they start humping things this early? 

Thanks


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

That very much depends on the breed, I wouldn't expect a Rottweiler to weigh they same as a Greyhound as the same age yet they are both fairly large breeds.

I'm sure if your vet had any concerns on the weight he/she would have told you.

Also, each breed can have various shapes and sizes ie, long/short legs, big/small heads, long and thin/short and boxed faces, varying a long with whether they are more suitable for work or show. 

Don't worry too much, check back with your vet if you're still concerned.

SJ


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Ask your vet what they think. At 7w 4d my golden was 13lbs and 6oz I think. He is 4 now and about 30kg.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Dan was only about 4.6kg when he got his first jab  He's an Italian spinone and is now 30kg at 8.5 months.


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

I did ask him when we were there but he said he rarely sees Akitas and even asked me what made him an American Akita and not a Japanese Akita. 

He just weighed him and said we will monitor his weight gain from now.


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

purpleskyes said:


> I did ask him when we were there but he said he rarely sees Akitas and even asked me what made him an American Akita and not a Japanese Akita.
> 
> He just weighed him and said we will monitor his weight gain from now.


Is there anyone in your area more experienced in the breed? Perhaps the Breeder could let you know if you're still in contact.

SJ


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

It all depends on the breed and the individual dog. Some lines are bigger than others, too... A slight variation in weight is nothing to worry about, especially if you don't intend on showing him.

I really wouldn't worry about it at this age. If he looks and acts healthy and you're feeding him right, his weight will settle to a norm in no time.
Here's a wee reference site; Akita Weight | The Akita Information Center

ETA: Akitas are known for being fussy with food, and most breeders don't recommend feeding them puppy food past 3 months, or changing their food during "growing" stages. I'd just keep watch to make sure he's eating all his dindins- and also make sure it's the right kind of food for him


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

My Rottie Holly weighed 7.8kg at 8 weeks old. She is now 43KG at 5 years old


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

Booties said:


> It all depends on the breed and the individual dog. Some lines are bigger than others, too... A slight variation in weight is nothing to worry about, especially if you don't intend on showing him.
> 
> I really wouldn't worry about it at this age. If he looks and acts healthy and you're feeding him right, his weight will settle to a norm in no time.
> Here's a wee reference site; Akita Weight | The Akita Information Center
> ...


He is already fussy with his food, we have tried 3 different types of puppy treats and he isn't interested in any. Only thing he likes is his puppy food.


----------



## dexter12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Dexter is a bullmastiff he's just over 5 months and weighs 30kg I know nothing about Akitas so have no idea what size they should be


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

They all grow at different rates and even in the same litter there are going to be bigger pups and smaller pups. I find weight a pretty crappy guideline to use to be honest, surely the pup being a healthy weight for his size and build is better than him conforming to some sort of average?


----------



## Urbanhowl (Aug 24, 2012)

Nushka was only 4.5kg when she was that age and she's an Alaskan Malamute. I wouldn't worry, there can be huge variation in these breeds. All Nushka's older siblings were around the same weight at that age too and they all ended up 40kg+.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Harvey (Bernese) was 11 kg at 8 weeks, and is 50 kg now at 2.5 years.
Ozzy (Newfoundland) was 14.5 kg at 8 weeks, and is 78 kg now at 3.5 years.

There really is so much variation within breeds, especially as puppies, and your best bet is to ask your breeder. But unless you are planning to show or breed him, what does it matter if he is a little smaller than average?


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I think the thing about young animals is that when they are growing, they are supposed to be growing. So if you weigh him regularly and can see a continuous weight gain, he's not looking overly skinny or overly fat (remembering that their legs seem to grow one week and then the body catches up! ) then that should ease your mind.

Bess was a very difficult pup to feed when younger, and at times I thought she was having enough to keep a flea alive, but as the vet said, she was steadily growing so must have been getting enough from somewhere! 

As I was worried about her I tried to find some comparisons with other irish setters, but didn't find much to compare with. At 7 months she looked decidedly small against setters her own age, but now 2 months later she's caught up with them all, so individuallity comes into play there too.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Won't add to what others have said about weight as it's all been said I think and me adding my RRs' weights at 8 weeks probably won't help. The humping is most likely due to excitement (not sexual) - Kilo used to air hump or try humping a toy or an arm / leg from 9 weeks or so old; it stopped when I worked on settling him down and wasn't happening by the time he started coming to work with me at about 13 or 14 weeks old. The key seemed to be identifying when play was getting too much and dialling it down a notch.

He will still hump another dog occasionally when very anxious / stressed or again sheer over excitement. Apart from the odd one or two who clearly just smell irresistible!!


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

I've got a 20 week old Rottweiller, he was 4.7 kg at 8 weeks, he's still on the little side now - he was 17.5 kg at 18 weeks, but he's growing and healthy if he's not huge it doesn't matter to me.

For what it's worth my friend has an Akita Bitch and she's nearly exactly a year older than my puppy, she was 4.9 kg at 8 weeks, is around about 30kg now (could be a bit more, I don't keep trak as well as her owner obviously, lol) and while she's not filled out yet, she's not miniature.

You want nice slow weight gain anyway, it's better for their joints that way.


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

They all grow at completely different rates so as long as he looks healthy then I wouldn't worry too much. Sam was only around 4-5kg when I got him at 8 weeks and now at 8 months he's hitting around 30kg with more growing to do.

He was also humping very early on. I doubt there was anything sexual in it at that point and I just distracted him, I think he just enjoyed it


----------



## aehsan (Jan 15, 2018)

purpleskyes said:


> We just took Hudson for his check up and first jab which went well and he is all healthy.
> 
> But when the vet weighed him he was only 4.2 kg or 9.5lbs..., I had a quick look online and it says average weight for an 8 week old make Akita should be 15lbs +.... Is he really small for his breed? Should I be worried?
> 
> ...


Can you please advise how the growth of your akita was. I have an 8 weeks old akita that according to charts he is severely under weight. he is 3 kg and healthy.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

aehsan said:


> Can you please advise how the growth of your akita was. I have an 8 weeks old akita that according to charts he is severely under weight. he is 3 kg and healthy.


This thread is very old; it would be better to start your own.


----------

